# 2010 Copperhead Conversion in Homestead



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

That is going to be a nice facelift for the gen 1. Love that etec. So will u. Keep the pics coming buddy


----------



## acid832 (Oct 25, 2010)

its a dragging process, but it is coming along nice, today i finished off the bow lights and the new fuel lines, as well as do some minor work on the trailer..its weird when your building, ideas just keep popping up. hopefully this week gose by smoothly.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Console is on and ready. A few more little things underneath and we will remove it so I can spray it. 
Should be going back on by Saturday.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

sprayed the console first thing this morning.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

. Now thats sweet! Glad to see you sold your old rig to someone who you know. Its hard enough getting rid of something you really enjoy and have memories of but from the looks of it, it is going to be in good hands. Looks good guys....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

>


that thing have wings?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The outboard is on and fully rigged. As well as the console. 
Tomorrow we will get the wiring completed, finish polishing the hull, and give it a good cleaning. The prop hadnt came in. It should be in by Wednesday. 








Better pics to come tomorrow.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

nice choice of power. i love that console. it looks awesome.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Eric & Ryan

It's coming along great. Love the rerigging. 

Paint lives up to his name once again

Keep up the good work boys. 

Hala ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It should be done today. Got the scratch repaired and polished out one full side. About to get started on the other side. Ryan is finishing up the wiring. 










Trailer fenders are a litle wide. Lol.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Man, you guys did a great job modifying that boat!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Some more pics.
Once this skiff is on the water, we will get some pics and video in action. This weekend I will be in the Bahamas, and hopefully be picking up my Gen 2 when I get back.

We hope to splash both in the next couple weeks for a whitewater bay trip.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

after removing one of the rod racks in order to notch it to run the steering and shifter cables, I noticed something that I found rather amusing....lol










I discovered a rather "groovy" looking 5200 alien like character.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

She looks GREAT!!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sick!!! cant wait to see what numbers it gets


----------



## acid832 (Oct 25, 2010)

water test today, wishing PIB was with us, but it was ok. i was very impressed, sick hole shot, i ran skinny and i was happy with the numbers. i hit top speed of 41.3mph at 5650, Not trimmed, in a chop.. i am safe to say the boat is done and i am happy.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

#'s look good, Congrats!!!!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Eric- your painting ability is unreal! There is no way on earth I could ever get something to turn out that nice. I guess that is why I paint everything flat camo.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif] Eric, Outstanding job.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks, guys. I have been painting boats since I was about 16. (Motion PowerBoats, Renegade Powerboats). And I was painting custom bikes for a couple years before that. 
I'm 27, now. 

As for the skiff, Ryan's taken it out to Flamingo a few times now. I drove the boat for the first time the other day after the conversion. I loved it. I love the way that boat responds to the power. Is it sad that I can still run that boat better than my new one? I mean, yeah this one has more power now than when I owned it. But I did drive it for over a year and a half. I have that one figured out.
If only I could use mine more often, I'd figure mine out too. They run COMPLETELY different from one another, by the way. 
BTW, we run out skiffs straight through WWB from the coast in 20 to 30mph winds with no issues, while everyone else is running through Joe's.
We always run Joe's in the morning on our way out, then run through WWB on the way in. Maybe we should rethink that strategy...lol


Video from Flamingo running WWB.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9wRvU-NFKE&list=UU0Y3jrPrG13iWeDR2MGte5g&index=2&feature=plcp


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's a video that Joey Flats shot and put up on his youtube channel. 
It's of a day in Flamingo on the two Copperheads. This is from the same day as the video I posted. This is their side of the story.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qhREDmYrKM&feature=colike


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> Console is on and ready. A few more little things underneath and we will remove it so I can spray it.
> Should be going back on by Saturday.


Where did you find that side console? Ive been looking for one like that.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Ankona Boats offered it on their first gen Copperhead's.


----------

